# My Thoughts. .......



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Of late I have been going into supper markets always like to see the live fish they sell but in most instances I walk out very sad, but what saw yesterday made me very sad they had a tank with sturgeon swimming around half were dead or almost dead and the tag said environmentally sustainable I had to laugh not out of joy but of sadness. I thought it was about time to throw my voice out in the wind To see if anyone was listening..

Like I said I been going into supper markets for the last few years to see there live fish as a kid I would always go with my dad so I have fond memories. .. what I see now is sad and animal cruelty at its worse... Can you imagine if a store kept 50 dog's in a cage that can fit 5 and did not feed them.. Almost every one would fight to save The dogs.. What is happening in these places is the same but no one cares. . I seen tilapia with rot, fungus, and ulcers and people still buy these fish to eat.. Now I am not in any way against people eating fish what I have come to realize is I am against the way they are kept.. I do not understand why they are not fed and properly cared for in the long run a healthier fish will taste better... I find it laughable that they want to ban people from keeping certain fish reptiles and other animals but just because they are fish they do not matter. ...
These are just my thoughts I realize no one might listen but it felt good to throw them into the wind to see what happens.. I did not name the stores because what I have seen is in all of them and it would do no good. . I like to here your thoughts...
Thanks Terrance. ...


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Yes, sometimes I wonder if they even have a filter in those supermarkets as their fish look really bad! But then those workers are just selling them as food, not as a pet. I do not think they can be kept very long (may be 1-3 days)in those tanks. For an extended period of time I am sure those fish will die in those tanks, so they may not even fed them at all while they are in those tanks.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

I fully agree with you.
I also have had fond memories with my dad at super store going to see the crab and lobster.

Now it is gut wrenching Christmas two years ago I wanted to break down in tears. The looks on their faces... :-( my dad said I was crazy and they get fed off so qyickly it doesnt matter. While that may be the case at Christmas time, it still isnt an excuse. 

What disgusts me is they make enough money that they could afford a nice big 10x3x3' tank display. 

I was super disappointed with a certain Vancouver Island based chain store. I'll call it T.... if I remember correctly.... 30 crab to a 40-60gal tank at the store in Morgan Crossing. Decent filtration system, but not enough.

We put blame on pet stores, but I feel the blame also needs to be put on live food aquatics. Small tanks, minimal filtration, and over crowding.
"hey mom if they can keep that many crab I'm such a small home, can we do it to?" 
"Well, I don't see why not Jimmy boy. A well known store is doing it. And we can eat them down the road too!"

-.-




Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I know for me just seeing the quality of the fish floating in those displays, I'd rather buy the flash frozen one instead. None of them look healthy.


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks.... 
I think what did it for me were the sturgeon. . They are an amazing fish and in almost every part of the world they are endangered I personally do not know of any farms breeding and selling them but then again I could be wrong.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Ive seen this as well. I no longer look because it is cruel. I visited Bass Pro Shop a few months ago in Calgary. They have a huge tank but sadly its filled with deformed Rainbow Trout and many other fish that looked sad or odd ball. Most people thought I would love to see the tank. Sadly it was the opposite. In the food industry. If there is demand, than there will be supply. I know personally Id never buy a fish from there. I catch my owen

From another perspective. They are fish. Not dogs. They are fairly simple minded creatures. I don't think the two can be compared. Maybe that's why some people don't see it as an issue.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

They are just beomg sold as food, so it is really hard to compare them to the ornamental fish we see in pet shops.


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks 2wheelsx2 I watch that when I get home.
Fish rookie Its not about comparing its About fish weather its for food or for an aquarium deserve a certain quality of life that should be given to any animal in our keep. . I have done the same building my Clown loach and bala shark empire. I do not deal with people just looking to make money but with people looking fir some one who will care for there fish.. I have turned away people looking just to make money. .
weather for food or for your home tank deserves to be cared for..


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I presume you are referring to the ones at T&T. It is sad, but unfortunately those fish were basically bred for human consumption.
Central Valley Aqua Farm :: Sturgeon
The only reason they are alive in those crappy tanks is so they can be considered "Fresh" before someone buys them to eat. 
However as a consumer ... healthier looking fish in healthier looking tanks would be alot more appealing. But the majority of people buying them don't really care, otherwise, they wouldn't be selling them as such. I agree it's crappy that any species are kept in those conditions. whether sold for food or other. I doubt there much that can be done to change it, it is what it is unfortunately. Maybe discussing it with the manager or the company itself would be a step in the right direction?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

They are being sold for food...any extra costs to keep them "happier" would just jack up the prices of the fish, and guess what happens when they get more expensive than other competitor stores? They have to spend more time in a "hell hole" (?) before being chopped up and fried.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Unfortunately in America we don't really put much care or time into the things we eat or grow to eat. I'm on board here it's both sad for the animal yes and more importantly to me kind of gross to eat that stuff. That being said I'm a special kind of person haha don't know if that's good or bad but I can't eat commercially grown pork,poultry,beef, eggs and cheeses. The only thing we buy from typical grocers is the fixings pastas, some sauces and things. We get all our meat products from an organic farm with free range type settings proper food and care. They have no hormones,no antibiotics no steroids and no abuse or mistreatment. Now is it pricey heck yes, can you taste a difference in the quality heck yes. I even had digestion and bowel problems lets say lol not anymore I feel healthy and on point. With that combined with our friends that hunt and fish for delicious wild game we have other meats and fish to eat with avoiding the garbage at the stores for the masses. Also on a side note there may be hair in your bread, some commer iCal bread manufacturing places use asian ingredients and one in particular is L-cys....... Something or other it's hair fibres from chinese barber shop floors and farms they use animal feathers too. It's mulched and chemical additives are used to get some oil stuff and use our food! So grossss. The only way there will be change is when there is demand as Justin said.

Some resouces for those who may want to change their dietary choices after learning. 

Food inc. 
frankensteer
Meet your meat

You can also google how Tyson meats treats their pigs

Also look up dairy cows after learning what they are grown out on from watching frankensteer. ( Eeeehew-ralphie may sound effect)

Sorry for everyone who will now be drinking black coffee now haha and no bagel tomorrow.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I feel that there is a difference between keeping/breeding something as food or as a pet, but I respect that others may hold a different view.
Yes, free range chicken and even their eggs taste much better. The animals in such setting are usually much healthier to begin with and are more 'yummy' as a result of that.
Some people like to buy live fish from the super market and some do not. I do not do that but I will not consider those who do 'bad people.'


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

In saying All of my thoughts no mention of bad people I am more interested in the ideology of the fact they are living creatures and deserve respect. . When I kill an animal always say thank u for providing food for my family. . There are many cultures who still hold animals in high regard. . As for the money factor if it was mandatory across the bored then the cost would be the same not always buying the cheapest is the best..


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I won't even get into fish quality at the super market being we have a family owned fishing lodge on vacouver island since the 50's and have an insider look at the crap from fish farms and damages done to our waters. 

To sum it up quickly on all fronts eating beef,pork,fish,poultry and eggs not from the store, either doing it for health reasons or ethical reasons is more healthy and expensive. The commercial crap for the masses comes down to dollars and cents bottom line no objections the product or its overall health to us is second. The government knowingly uses things that are bad for us and the european union banned years ago but we still use it because we are piggy backed to usa or the "masses" usually immigrants from worse off countries that are here don't know or don't care and support it. Or believe the gov would be there for our health. 


All about choice people. Don't like don't buy, if demand dies off as people get educated on how and where things come from and get there, which it will as time passes, the industry will have to follow. It's simple and starts with a better choice.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Same thing happens in Chinese seafood restaurants. Seafood- fish, crab, lobsters stay there to be bought and cooked. It does look very cruel being crammed to the point with no elbow room whatsoever.

Animals do have it rough though. They generally fall into two category. "Pets" and "food", with the latter often seeming quite inhumane.


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes There are many places were fish and other animals are treated not just cruelly but inhumane and we accept it as ok because its just for food but its easy to look the other way.. I wonder if Dog or other animals were treated this way would we turn and look the other way?? I don't think that we would remember there Are still some countries that do eat dogs.. The point is there is never a reason to look the other way animals know there place in the world its a shame humans do not..


----------



## GlitterGourami (Oct 22, 2013)

I completely agree - since starting to keep fish and knowing how to recognize the signs of distress (faded colors, clamped fins, heavy breathing - because they can't make facial expressions like a dog or cat can), I'm absolutely repulsed to see how poorly these fish are treated. And if I see this in a store, I can't shop there. We have irrefutable scientific evidence that they experience pain - consciously.

Also, the more I learn and see, the less I understand the "distinction" between pets and food animals which some people insist upon. It is entirely a cultural construct and should not exist as far as I'm concerned - in many countries, animals that we consider pets are eaten routinely. I just think that all living creatures deserve a certain standard of care, especially when we know how to provide it, and I think that fish especially get the short end of that stick. Glad that others feel similarly!


----------



## pistachoo (Sep 6, 2010)

> "The greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated.. I hold that, the more helpless a creature, the more entitled it is to protection by man from the cruelty of man"
> -- Mahatma Gandhi (1869 - 1948)


Just because we're going to eat it doesn't mean we have to be callous to its suffering... (that said, it isn't in everybody's budget to buy meat/fish that has been well raised and humanely treated, alas)


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Brings back memories of grandpa's farm. He raised cattle, pigs, chickens, goats.

Grandpa used to believe animals were no longer a thing once you gave them a proper name, and once they had a name they deserved proper respect.
He used to thank each animal by name when they provided for a meal. And the meat seemed more tender and tastier than the stuff that is mass produced for grocery stores now days

He used to get irate when the local kids would sneak onto the property and scare the cows, and I'm sure a few of those kids wished grandpa knew their names when he caught them. He was pure evil with a willow switch. 

I know there isn't a way to raise food fish in the same manner as grandpa with his farm, but it sure would be nice.


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

AccidentalAquarist said:


> And the meat seemed more tender and tastier than the stuff that is mass produced for grocery stores now days


Yep... my grandad raised beef cattle in his retirement. Similar sort of deal. The grocery store stuff isn't nearly as good as his was.



AccidentalAquarist said:


> I know there isn't a way to raise food fish in the same manner as grandpa with his farm, but it sure would be nice.


There is... just not at the price we're currently willing to pay. Reduced fish farm density and a more 'wild' diet would probably go a long way; but that would add cost. Given the lowest bidder culture we've got currently, that doesn't really happen very much.


----------

